# ???



## jay p (Oct 1, 2009)

i bought this fish as a m.auratus after five months it looks more like a maigano.still not sure cause of the yellow fins.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

if you don't know... male Auratus turn dark, sort of black (on a good specimen) with an electric white stripe, if that is what you mean.

Also, Auratus males and mature females can get an inbetween color, not quite male but darker than a female.


----------



## jay p (Oct 1, 2009)

i have a pic but i need more posts


----------



## jay p (Oct 1, 2009)

thats not him thought


----------



## jay p (Oct 1, 2009)

just 2 post s


----------



## jay p (Oct 1, 2009)

????


----------



## jay p (Oct 1, 2009)

????


----------



## jay p (Oct 1, 2009)

?????


----------



## jay p (Oct 1, 2009)

this is the maigano????


----------



## jay p (Oct 1, 2009)

i have'nt seen a maigano with yellow fins?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

If it used to look like an Auratus, it can't be a Maingano. Certainly does not look like a decent Maingano. I would not call it a Maingano at all. The resemblance is superficial. MAny Melanochromis can look that way in certain color phases.

Just looks like an Auratus inbetween male and female color, suppose could be a hybrid also. What did it look like to begin with?


----------



## jay p (Oct 1, 2009)

it has always been blue the yellow came recently


----------



## jay p (Oct 1, 2009)

it was sold to me as an auratus but that was ****. looking back it never look like one .but i didnt know much about african cichlids at the time. but he was never yellow before.


----------



## nfrost (Mar 10, 2009)

it could be mel. chipokae, from those pics it is hard to tell


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

look in the Melanochromis pictures in the profiles section and find a fish you think it looked like.


----------



## davenoble (Jul 7, 2009)

my male johanni did that when he was changing, he occasionally goes that pale after a good feed aswell.


----------

